# I figured I'd share a few calls with you guys



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

I put these calls together for a local contest in December and finished packing them in display boxes today.























































Thanks for looking,

Ron


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Some nice looking calls, I like the gift box idea also. I just might have to make some of those shotgun shell ones their pretty cool.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice calls Ron. I really like the shotgun brass base, I actually started messing around with that idea just the other day. Awesome !

Do you build the boxes as well ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

jawbreaker, where have you been havent seen you before and you do some nice work.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool. I recognize the call in the 5th photo.... I like it!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome looking calls!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Ron!

Mark


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Mark, and everyone else also, I'm on a couple of other boards and just found this site not too long ago. Mark actually helped me find the place to buy derlin for my tone boards and I may know a few others here but don't know it yet. I sell calls but mostly make them for fun and end up giving more away than selling them.

Don those shotgun calls are easy, the best way to clear out the plastic is to knock out the primer then heat up the brass with a torch, I just use a butane torch, and pull the plastic from the brass.


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh! and the boxes are pretty cool but there is no way I could make them as cheap as I buy them, I get them at micheals for about 2 to 4 bucks each.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice calls Ron, I'll be in touch........


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great batch of calls.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very unique looking calls! Looking forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have seen your calls somewhere? Looking Good! Ahh now I know...


----------

